#ubuntu-cl 2012-12-03
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<arvaro> hola c3959
<c3959> arvaro: como estas?
<pedro_> holas
<sortega> hola a todos
<c3959> hola sortega
<c3959> tantas lunas!
<c3959> :-P
<sortega> artas lunas
<sortega> como estas?
<c3959> cag.. de calor
<c3959> manera de la calor'e... y eso que es diciembre nomas y aun no estamos en verano
<sortega> xD
<sortega> aca esta nublado
<sortega> con sus gotas locas
<sortega> a ratos
<c3959> aca igual
<c3959> si esta como abochornado
<c3959> con viento
<c3959> etc etc xd
<c3959> pero con calorsh!
<sortega> xD
<pedro_> arvaro: goooooooo
#ubuntu-cl 2012-12-04
<c3959> hola buenas!
<caravena> Buenas c3959, arvaro, pedro_
<pedro_> wena wena
<caravena> XD me mande un condoro mandando un correo a lista de mi carrera; me odiaran un poquito XD
<Pablo_> hola hola!
<c3959> hola Pablo_
#ubuntu-cl 2012-12-05
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<pedro_> hola hola
<sortega> hola a todos
<caravena> Hola c3959 pedro_ sortega
<c3959> hola pedro_ sortega caravena
<c3959> que cuentan?
<sortega> aqui con sueño
<sortega> y tu como estas?
<caravena> Sueño
<c3959> pff
<c3959> que hacen en las noches
<c3959> este canal deveria ser "ubuntu-cl y aveces siesta"
<c3959> siempre viven con sueño todos ahaha
<sortega> jajajajajja yo programo de noche y ahora me levante temprano para seguir xD
<c3959> sortega: que cosas estas haciendo?
<c3959> algun troyano un virus o su malware para destruir el mundo? xd
<sortega> naaaa eso lo tengo pensado para despues xD
<sortega> un pituto que me saio
<sortega> salio*
<c3959> amss
<c3959> pero de que po
<c3959> algo malevolo debe ser...
<sortega> un mantenedor de una bodega
<sortega> xD
<c3959> bodega de drogas?
<c3959> bodega de trafico de personas?
<c3959> sortega^
<c3959> sospechoso...
<sortega> c3959, estas viendo mucho a falsate xD
<c3959> ahahha
<c3959> debe ser el sueño xd
<sortega> jajajajjaja xD
<pedro_> ahahahaha
<pedro_> los wones
<pedro_> estas trayendo mexicanos para labores domesticas sortega ?
<c3959> pedro_: interes?
<sortega> pedro_, no esa es pega de un amigo, te puedo dar el dato si quieres
<c3959> yo cacho que a la lista puede hacerse un precio :-D
<sortega> la verdad es qe estoy practicando para ser miembro de Banda Ancha Hogar/Movil/Empresa
<sortega> :-P
<c3959> sortega: ?
<pedro_> c3959: sortega  podria ser, para venderle los organos
<pedro_> sortega: muy bien!
<pedro_> sortega: tienes que audicionar
<arvaro> sortega a banda ancha!! el publico lo pide
<pedro_> ya avisaremos para cuando tendremos audiciones pq tenemos una lista tremenda de postulantes
<pedro_> (?)
<sortega> filete
<c3959> sortega: dotes artisticos?
<c3959> seria como danza clasica :-P
<sortega> c3959, te gustaria 1313 jajajajajajajja
<pedro_> ahahaahhaaha
<c3959> ahahah xd
<arvaro> jajaja
<c3959> me retiro luego de aquello!
<sortega> nos vemos
#ubuntu-cl 2012-12-06
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<pedro_> hola c3959
<c3959> pedro_: hola, como va?
<pedro_> c3959: bien todo y tu ?
<c3959> pedro_: algo corto de tiempo
<c3959> pero lo demas anda ok
<pedro_> bacan :-)
<sortega> hola a todos
<c3959> hola sortega
<sortega> como estas?
<arvaro> hola hola holaaaaaa
<sortega> holanda holanda que talca, como andamios
<c3959> tamos con frio
<c3959> se acerca el fin, todo calza pollo!
<sortega> xD
<sortega> asumo que viste a falsate
<sortega> ayer
<c3959> ahaha
<c3959> nah! solo que esta raro el clima aca en santiago, ahora llueve en zona precordillerana
<sortega> xD
<pedro_> aahahaha
<pedro_> tamos cagaos
#ubuntu-cl 2012-12-07
<c3959> hola buenas!
<lco124> una pregunta:por que en launchpad hay tantos pendientes?
<lco124> you don't talk spanish
<lco124> ?
#ubuntu-cl 2013-12-02
<[|HuGO|]> hola.
<[|HuGO|]> buenas
#ubuntu-cl 2013-12-03
<Gthox> hola
<Gthox> como estan
#ubuntu-cl 2013-12-04
<[|HuGO|]> hola
#ubuntu-cl 2014-12-01
<lenox> buenas
<lenox> muy temprano parece ....
#ubuntu-cl 2015-12-01
<diegoreyesmo> hola
#ubuntu-cl 2016-12-11
<sat-buddhi> hola
